# Still alive and mating attemps hardwickei



## Steven (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey all, been a very long time
Just an update from Belgium to let you all know i'm still keeping centipedes  

After visiting Turgut some weeks ago, i didn't had any excuse left for not making new mating attemps with my pedes, as some of you might remember, i've lost several nice pedes due to "unsexed"-mating attemps in the past, but with my group of "sexed' hardwickei i did feel a lot more comfortable in putting them together again:
With sexed pedes it really is kinda easy for mating attemps :razz: ,...
all went very smooth and without any agression.
2 x 3 attemps with fresh spermwebs in the morning.


@Turgut, Thanx again for sexing my hardwickei and the other pedes !
my cam still is acting weird but so far i did manage to take these crappy pix:

the mating-set-up (both males placed their spermweb on the same spot every time,  see picture on the right)


----------



## plo (Feb 7, 2010)

Congrats and good luck ! Would love to see more of those in the hobby. How easy did you find it to sex the pedes ?


----------



## Jonathan.Hui (Feb 7, 2010)

Very very nice pede :}


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow, congrates on just having the species!  With all this breeding going on, we should see some hardwickii baby pics sooner or later.  Maybe the confidence of knowing the sex keeps us from interfering out of fear.  Turgut is the only one I've heard of that takes the time to find out for sure.  I'm hoping to see babies this year too, but some of my pedes seem a little "sick" not quite right.  That looks like a good size female!


----------



## mindlessvw (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow! Vey cool! Those are such beautiful creatures. I would be terrified to breed them as well! Good luck man.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 9, 2010)

Fingers & toes crossed for you, sir!

Off topic: any idea how long until scolopendra.be will be up and running again?


----------



## Steven (Feb 10, 2010)

zonbonzovi said:


> Off topic: any idea how long until scolopendra.be will be up and running again?


I'm getting many emails and requests about that,
but i can't really tell, i'm afraid :8o
hopefully by the end of this year (not kidding) 

maybe i'll put the old website back up for a while


----------



## szappan (Feb 10, 2010)

We've missed you Steven!   And great work on the hardwickei matings!  Can't wait to see the updated scolopendra.be as well, although, I thought the original was great too  :clap:


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow! Long time not see you Steven. You must visit us more often

I hope the Hardwickei's project will run well and of course the web site becomes active as soon as posible.

Very glad to see you again!

Cheers
Carles


----------



## wayne the pain (Feb 12, 2010)

Good luck with the breeding Steven, you deserve it


----------



## rivergod (May 26, 2010)

*Good to see this old friend again*

Fifty five years ago near Lonavala in the Western Ghats of India, during the monsoon, my sister who was then 5, was bitten on the foot by a Sc. Hardwickei, which just arrived out of the grass and went for her. She was in agony two or three days. We used to see a lot of them, roaming the hillsides and if you were not careful in corners of the house. 

The forests are vanishing in the Ghats, but last I heard of a iive one was last year when a chap taking pictures in Lonavala in the Western Ghats got bitten by a hardwickei that rushed at him and sank its fangs into his foot. I was glad to hear that these little creatures are still around and as bad tempered as ever.


----------



## Steven (Jun 6, 2010)

update: 1 female on eggs 


(how are other hardwickei in captivity doing ?, i would check on your females RIGHT NOW,... guess the season has started)


----------



## Jürgen (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello Steven!


very great news  :clap: but eggs are only the half way!hope they will be good!!

cross my fingers!!

regards
Jürgen


----------



## Greg Pelka (Jun 6, 2010)

Fingers crossed !!!


----------



## wayne the pain (Jun 6, 2010)

Well done Steven, everything crossed for some little plings :clap:


----------



## Crysta (Jun 6, 2010)

this is exciting! i wish you where in canada  or I had enough pedes to breed cingulata xp


----------



## szappan (Jun 6, 2010)

*GREAT news and CONGRATS Steven!*  :clap::clap:
Let's hope for a successful result!
Great pic too!  A very rare sight indeed.  :worship:


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 6, 2010)

Awesome!  Time to go get a cigar and smoke half of it and hope to smoke the other half later ha!  That would really suck if she eats the eggs but she's in good hands and maybe this species doesn't eat their eggs so often.  What is the average size of hardwickei?, I'm guessing 6 to 7 inches?  Hey just saw the pic, she's really protecting them!


----------



## AlanMM (Jun 6, 2010)

That's great!


----------



## ragnew (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats Steven! I hope it all works out for you! Keep us posted! This is great news!


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Jun 17, 2010)

When in other parts in the world some people just dream with this sp., some other people in other part, always are one step in front. Very congratulations for your hard work!

Cheers
Carles

P.D: and of course, fingers crosed!


----------



## super-pede (Jun 17, 2010)

Will you sell some.......to me....please?


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jun 17, 2010)

super-pede said:


> Will you sell some.......to me....please?


Remember to do it legally this time.


----------



## JonathanF (Jun 24, 2010)

Haven't been here for quite sometime,
and apparently much has changed..

Steven, WOW! Like always, awesome pics!

Damn I really miss the hobby and the people around here...


----------



## Steven (Jul 29, 2010)

and also a hardwickei up-date from Belgium 

1st female plings gaining color and hardening up.






second female still on eggs (if she follows the 1st lady schedule, the eggs will turn into "macaroni"  this week 
(sorry for leaving the 2nd tergite orange on this one, ran out of black markers)


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jul 29, 2010)

Great, now we're running out of overpriced *holy grails*

Congrats, Steven!


----------



## JanPhilip (Jul 29, 2010)

Even more good news! Amazing to see how well the hardwickei breeding is going, hopefully it will continue like this. Will it be possible to buy any of these pedelings, if the come through? 

Cheers,
Jan Philip


----------



## Steven (Jul 29, 2010)

JanPhilip said:


> Will it be possible to buy any of these pedelings, if the come through?


i'm open for trades, but it's too early to say,... (have to be sure about enough offspring for the second generation breeding)
let's wait and see, fingers crossed.


----------



## Crysta (Jul 29, 2010)

:0 im jealous... lol 
amazing! i love the last picture of how shes all tightly protecting them adorable


----------



## Greg Pelka (Jul 29, 2010)

In few months time they'll be given as a 'gratis' to S. subspinipes in Europe 
Another success of Europe! How's about US :>


----------



## peterbourbon (Jul 29, 2010)

Compared to the mass of hardwickei that are around in Europe I see it more like an epic fail. What about Poland?


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 29, 2010)

Lol, you guys are going to burn me out on hadwickei with all the pics before I even get a chance to buy any.  It's hard to get dealers to look for them for customers here  Maybe the dealers don't look for them much because of the low pede demand here, that's no good for me,(boohoo smilie)


----------



## Greg Pelka (Jul 30, 2010)

Haha, Poland sucks


----------



## Steven (Aug 1, 2010)

*mother leaves the plings*

To my big surprise and worry, this morning when i wanted to check on the hardwickei mother on top of the surface with NO plings 

but when i moved the mother a bit aside, suddenly a bunch of plings started to come out underneath a corkbark,... and still a bunch were underneath it 

it's the first time i've waited so long that the mother actually leaves the plings instead the plings leavign the mother.


----------



## Steven (Aug 1, 2010)

And they allready started to eat 
also quite large plings to my opinion,
they have a 35mm BL.


----------



## Steven (Aug 1, 2010)

*Round up*

guess i'll share some data and info with you guys as well for stimulating more hardwickei breeding 

mating:
female #1 + male #1 : 06/02/2010
female #1 + male #2 : 08/05/2010

eggs : 06/06/2010
nimph1 : 03/07/2010
colored plings : 29/07/2010
plings running free : 01/08/2010
amount of plings : 40
BL plings : 35 mm (BL=without antennae or terminals)

during the period from 01/06/2010 untill 01/08/2010 :
the temperature was at a constant 28C
and the humidity was at a constant 70%.


----------



## peterbourbon (Aug 1, 2010)

Great Pics! Thanks for sharing.

The most difficult thing in separating the plings was the fact that most of them hided in tunnels of the bark. One tried to escape in my keyboard unter the letter "M", so I had to remove the letters "M", "N", "K", "L" and "J" to catch it again. 

Cheers
Turgut


----------



## Steven (Aug 1, 2010)

Ow yeah forgot about the second female:
also an update on her:

i've missed the "macaroni" stage but just caught her with white plings 

i'm very curious to see if the plings of this clutch will also have an orange
(instead of black) second tergite like the mother, would be good to see how  inheritance works on colorforms. (1st clutch has black 2nd tergite)


----------



## Jürgen (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello Steven!

Great pics, great work, great plings :clap:

Congratulation to this lucky moment!

regards
Jürgen


----------



## Crysta (Aug 1, 2010)

omg turgut those pictures of the plings eating the maggots(?) are so adorable (haha wow im a weird chick.)

I wish lil hardwickei where in canada  i want to feed them some maggots lol

oh and congrats steven on your second clutch!!!


----------



## peterbourbon (Aug 1, 2010)

CentipedeFreak said:


> omg turgut those pictures of the plings eating the maggots(?) are so adorable (haha wow im a weird chick.)


I think you rather meant Stevens pictures. 
Indeed, maggots are great feeders for plings - they seem to love those soft things, rather than fast moving stuff like micro crickets.

Cheers
Turgut


----------



## AlanMM (Aug 1, 2010)

peterbourbon said:


> Great Pics! Thanks for sharing.
> One tried to escape in my keyboard unter the letter "M", so I had to remove the letters "M", "N", "K", "L" and "J" to catch it again.


Hehe, this is funny, i see you busy disassembling your keyboard, hehe 

@ Steven: great job. Nice to here everything is going well. Curious about the color pattern of the second batch.


----------



## Crysta (Aug 1, 2010)

whoops sorry steven and turgut haha the babies look all the same.... beautiful ;p


----------



## Steven (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanx, and they are feeding on waxworms actually,
dunno if ya can call that "maggots" ? 
I always cut them open a little bit so the "inner-juice" runs out,... plings love it to my experience.

really cute to see them struggle and fight over a piece of waxworm.:drool:

@Alan, i'm also very anxious about the second clutch, even more then the 1st one.
How's your hardwickei doing ? have you sexed it allready ?


----------



## AlanMM (Aug 2, 2010)

Nope, didn't sexed it yet. Need to buy a soda club... Will look for it on "2dehands" shop soon. I'll let you know the result, certainly if it would be a male.
I also need to sex my others...


----------



## JanPhilip (Aug 2, 2010)

Great update, thanks for the pics! Fingers crossed for the same luck with the second female. 

How big are your mated females? 

Cheers, 
Jan Philip


----------



## Steven (Aug 2, 2010)

JanPhilip said:


> How big are your mated females?


good question , i've forgot to measure these,
i still need to measure them for future records
so will do a.s.a.p and let ya know 

in the main while,..... female #3 is also carrying eggs  ,
but a very very small clutch, guess around 10 orso, i don't have high hopes on this female as she's been with several males but i've only witnessed 1 spermweb.
and she's not burried, just sitting on top of the surface and even moving around with the eggs :?:?:?


----------



## peterbourbon (Aug 2, 2010)

Great stuff!
It's all so funny and ironic: Remember you were the first one who kept hardwickei in past. After so many years you were about to give up hope (fem eating male and things like that).

Now you find yourself with 3 clutches in a sudden!
To me this is simply perfect and the greatest thing that could happen to hardwickei.

Keep it up & congrats!!

Cheers
Turgut


----------



## Steven (Aug 2, 2010)

peterbourbon said:


> Great stuff!
> It's all so funny and ironic: Remember you were the first one who kept hardwickei in past. After so many years you were about to give up hope (fem eating male and things like that).


yeah i know i know, i almost gave up on ANY pede-breeding attemps,
lucky you were around in times of despair :worship:

now not getting tooo excited here  wait and see how things end up with female #2, i won't hope on this #3 female, got a feeling she'll eat them in a few days. Guess i'll mate her again with a male soon,... so perhaps she can give birth a second time (good one) this year.


----------



## diKe (Aug 6, 2010)

Thats so great Steven!!! Youre a hero 

Hope everything will go well with these pedelings. 

Regards


----------



## Steven (Aug 21, 2010)

female #2 is almost done 
plings coloring up,... and look at that, second tergite orange 
female #3 to my surprise still curled around eggs .


----------



## zonbonzovi (Aug 21, 2010)

Steven said:


> and look at that, second tergite orange


Is there a lot of variation in the location of black striping on the hardwickei that you've raised?


----------



## Steven (Aug 26, 2010)

zonbonzovi said:


> Is there a lot of variation in the location of black striping on the hardwickei that you've raised?


in my first hatch all the pedelings looked like their mother,...
just today i've seperated the pedelings of the 2nd mother and i discovered that some do have a 2nd black tergite while others not, and i even have 2 pedelings who look like Draimans hardwickei,... half orange half black 2nd tergite :?


----------



## Draiman (Aug 26, 2010)

Steven, surely you could have done a better paintjob than that?!

Jokes aside, congrats on the successful clutches.  Mine is still holding onto her eggs on Day 4, so hopefully they're fertile.


----------



## JC (Aug 26, 2010)

This thread...it's too much...:drool:


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Aug 26, 2010)

So the domination of the female genes acording by colour, can be now under discusion.

Steven can you aport us, the number of pedes that you have with black second tergite, half black terguite and orange second tergite, please? (Maybe an aprox percentage of that, must be well).

What to say now... one more time... congratz for your aportation.

Cheers
Carles


----------



## Steven (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey Carles, well just counted them 

from this clutch 2nd tergite:
- 5% full black
- 10% half black/orange
- 85% full orange

Ow yeah, as some might know, i'm a bit experimenting with the first clutch,
just noticed the first canibalisme,... after 3weeks keeping some in groups of 3.
so don't keep them together as pling for to long


----------



## AlanMM (Aug 26, 2010)

Strange thing, difference in color from the same clutch... :?
And more half colored then black ones...


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey great pics!  The tergite thing was interesting to me, don't know why so much.  Neat looking pedes.


----------



## Greg Pelka (Aug 28, 2010)

AlanMM said:


> Strange thing, difference in color from the same clutch... :?


Why s ostrange? Just normal variation inside specie. Like with eye colours in human. 
Just curious when names of centipedes will be like this:
100% het Albino, 66% poss. het sharp albino or SHTCTB electric line


----------



## AlanMM (Aug 28, 2010)

Hmyeah, you are right. It would be stupid to think 2nd black tergite only would come from black females... 
But it is remarkable that the amount of specimens with half black/orange tergite is double the amount of specimen with black tergite, when the female of Draiman is the first one I ever saw with half black/orange tergite.
O well, probably in other clutches there aren't half ones at all and lots of black ones...


----------



## JonathanF (Sep 3, 2010)

yet again, couldn't hold myself from taking a quick look at this thread..

Steven, you ROCK my world


----------



## recluse (Sep 3, 2010)

All i have to say is nice.


----------

